# Back Patio Furniture



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I enjoy woodworking but also tinker with metal work and ceramic tile. Here's a rocker and a table I made for our back patio.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice colors


----------

